# Cost of building brick shed 12 x 16 ft



## DiGiTaL (26 Apr 2010)

Anyone any idea what this might cost me to build if i was to hire someone to do it and supply all materiels ect. Is it better to get it insulated if wanting to use as a utility for dryer, washer, hanging clothes ect.

many thanks for any advice


----------



## Slaphead (2 Dec 2010)

DiGiTaL said:


> Anyone any idea what this might cost me to build if i was to hire someone to do it and supply all materiels ect. Is it better to get it insulated if wanting to use as a utility for dryer, washer, hanging clothes ect.
> 
> many thanks for any advice



also interested in this, anyone got a ballpark figure?


----------



## onq (3 Dec 2010)

Why would you build a shed in brick?


----------



## OneAndOnly (5 Dec 2010)

I assume the OP means block...

I'm currently getting a 4.5m by 3m shed built from 9" cavity blocks, concrete foundations, insulated floor, tiled sloping roof, lean to type jobby, guttering, facia and soffet.  It will have 2 double sockets and a light.   Outside will be plastered. Cost is 4k.  I'm supplying a set of double doors and will insulate it internally myself.    

Builder is doing a lot of other work for me but he priced this "keen" enough...

Not connection to me at all but search gumtree for block shed - interesting....


----------



## Slaphead (12 Dec 2010)

OneAndOnly said:


> I assume the OP means block...
> 
> I'm currently getting a 4.5m by 3m shed built from 9" cavity blocks, concrete foundations, insulated floor, tiled sloping roof, lean to type jobby, guttering, facia and soffet.  It will have 2 double sockets and a light.   Outside will be plastered. Cost is 4k.  I'm supplying a set of double doors and will insulate it internally myself.
> 
> ...



gumtree things looks good but id be sceptical


----------

